# Oh C..p..... This is not good......



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

3 bodies recovered, 1 still missing, in mudslide near Lillooet, B.C.
					

Search efforts conclude as police try to identify the 3 men and notify next of kin.



					www.theweathernetwork.com
				




@140mower is in Lillooet!









						Travel, gas restrictions in place as flood cleanup underway in B.C.
					

Some residents of flood-ravaged town of Merritt to be allowed back to recover personal possessions.



					www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## 140mower (Nov 21, 2021)

I am..... And picked a good time to get back into hiway maintenance......


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 21, 2021)

So much damage that i see on the news and internet. Sounds like another round of rain is on the way.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, that is the concern at the moment.... Looks like it might be tougher getting the winter projects at home done, but that's ok, half of them are almost as old as me...
Should be enough overtime to buy another project for the list too...


----------



## whydontu (Nov 21, 2021)

Worthy of note:


----------



## DPittman (Nov 21, 2021)

140mower said:


> Yes, that is the concern at the moment.... Looks like it might be tougher getting the winter projects at home done, but that's ok, half of them are almost as old as me...
> Should be enough overtime to buy another project for the list too...


I commend you on your good attitude which must be damn hard to maintain given the recent circumstances.  Good on you.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

Wow..... If you google maps Hope BC, it shows you what was affected by the flooding.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.ca


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 22, 2021)

whydontu said:


> Worthy of note:


why is that worthy of note?


----------



## Crosche (Nov 22, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> why is that worthy of note?


Guess it's just nice to hear of acts of kindness, especially during tragedies.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 22, 2021)

Crosche said:


> Guess it's just nice to hear of acts of kindness, especially during tragedies.


I think it's also good to know about situations that might be affecting other members right now and for that matter other people in Canada too.


----------

